# DISCUSS: Best Latin American skyscraper



## diestro (Jan 2, 2012)

Discuss this week's topic here. 
for me the best Latino skyscraper takes this the trump ocean club (293m) built in the city of panama








http://panama.condo.com/PropertyUploads/1221/23ce2fc1-4671-4a6c-8798-a585dcde0a3d.jpg


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Gran Torre Santiago


Gran Torre Santiago is part of the Costanera Center complex, which will include a shopping mall, two hotels and two additional office towers. Gran Torre Santiago will be 300 metres (980 ft) tall and 64 stories high with a floor pitch of 4.1 metres (13 ft) and 107,125 m2 in area.
The tower was designed by the Argentine architect Cesar Pelli of Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects, Chilean architects Alemparte Barreda & Asociados, and by the Canadian company Watt International. Structural engineering is performed by the Chilean company René Lagos y Asociados Ing. Civiles Ltda. Salfa Corp. was responsible for its construction.



Santiago de Chile in the winter 2013 by alobos Life, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Santiago after the storm by anna_si, on Flickr


Sanhattan, Santiago by Gee Pena, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Costanera Center by Lugar_Citadino™, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Constanera Center, Santiago









Torre Colpatria, Bogota









Torre de Caballito, Mexico City








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tar_zan/6194901868/


----------



## IngMarco (May 10, 2010)

Torre Mayor is awesome in my opinnion, it should be considered as well.


----------



## DeutschVerrückt (Aug 11, 2013)

The future biggest building of Latin America, in Belo Horizonte Brazil will be definetely the best:




















what a beauty!


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Looks too chaotic and asymmetric for me.


----------



## la_parca (Jun 4, 2012)

the ypf tower








http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/5189/1000354y.jpg








http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/2544/16264410150132788649358.jpg








http://img362.imageshack.us/img362/4333/dsc05855largeyt0.jpg








http://imageshack.us/a/img36/4852/ypf3.jpg


----------



## DïegôLG (Jul 25, 2004)

^^
Definitely the best skyscraper in Buenos Aires. :cheers:


----------



## DïegôLG (Jul 25, 2004)

This building is one of my favorites in Mexico City...


*Torre Arcos Bosques II*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting looking towers!


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Costanera Center is my favourite as well, also because of its scenic location. A true landmark.


----------

